# New Live Orchestral Album



## SamiMatar

Hello everyone, first time learning about this forum and I'm happy I did.

I am a composer and music producer from California. I have just released an orchestral album and would love for my peers to give it a listen.

It is currently available on iTunes, Google Play and Spotify. Below is the first track of the album on SoundCloud, hope you enjoy it!


__
https://soundcloud.com/sami-matar%2Fatmos-symphonic-odyssey-sami-matar

Sami Matar


----------



## Pugg

SamiMatar said:


> Hello everyone, first time learning about this forum and I'm happy I did.
> 
> I am a composer and music producer from California. I have just released an orchestral album and would love for my peers to give it a listen.
> 
> It is currently available on iTunes, Google Play and Spotify. Below is the first track of the album on SoundCloud, hope you enjoy it!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/sami-matar%2Fatmos-symphonic-odyssey-sami-matar
> 
> Sami Matar


Very impressive Sami, I like to hear the whole, alas I don't have the iTunes, Google Play and Spotify.


----------



## SamiMatar

Thank you Pugg! I'm sure you can find a way to hear the whole album. It's worth it


----------



## Guest

Listenable contemporary music--good job!


----------

